# Mother Threatens To Bring All Her Loaded Guns To School Rather Than Mask Her Children



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2022)

Again I ask...What is WRONG with people?!! She was charged with making an oral threat but released on $5,000 bond. Video included.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/21/us/virginia-school-board-threat-gun-loaded/index.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2022)

jeeze m'neeze. She couldn't have ended it at "That's not happening" ??

I'm almost positive most states, if not all, allow kids to keep learning online if mask-wearing is an issue. 
Our fuses are sure getting short.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 29, 2022)

"I in no way meant to imply all guns loaded as in actual firearms, but rather all resources I can muster to make sure that my children get to attend school without masks," she purportedly said in the email. "I would never do such a thing; I was speaking figuratively."

Bad choice of words using "guns". 
Parent's are being given the choice to opt out so not sure what her objections were.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2022)

Incredible that in today's climate, anyone could say such a thing. This woman sounds mentally ill and dangerous. I hope that school has good security.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)

Good grief!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 29, 2022)

Some people have completely lost their minds.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 29, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Incredible that in today's climate, anyone could say such a thing. This woman sounds mentally ill and dangerous. I hope that school has good security.


Well, if she is mentally ill as you surmised, isn't it something else that she is allowed to own guns?

It's one reason I don't honk when a car in front of me doesn't move after the traffic light turns green. Don't know if the driver would get all crazy while packing heat.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> isn't it something else that she is allowed to own guns?


I don't know if she has guns or not. Sometimes the word is just an expression, like "guns blazing". But who knows.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2022)

All I can say about this person is that she is an Idiot.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Well, if she is mentally ill as you surmised, isn't it something else that she is allowed to own guns?
> 
> It's one reason I don't honk when a car in front of me doesn't move after the traffic light turns green. Don't know if the driver would get all crazy while packing heat.


You're wise.  It's best to reserve honking for when it's necessary to avoid an accident.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> You're wise.  It's best to reserve honking for when it's necessary to avoid an accident.


Technically, it would be necessary because the only reason cars remain standing is due to drivers (looking down) texting or watching videos. However, I prefer to live.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 29, 2022)

She's just taking the anti-mask hysteria a step further than the average, run-of-the mill anti-masker, but they're all completely irrational. Her irrationality is of the mass psychosis that has permeated so much of society during the pandemic. These people are willing to sacrifice their own lives and the lives of others — not to mention our country's economic health — for some sick and twisted ideology.

People, including some politicians, are comparing some of the current public health protocols to Hitler's mass extermination of six million Jews — that to be required to wear a protective mask is somehow equivalent to being rounded up by the government and subjected to masochistic tests, starved, and put to death.

Scientific studies have proven over and over that masks inhibit the spread of the virus. They're not 100% effective, but they are _highly _effective — especially if they meet N95 or KN95 specs. They provide some protection to the wearer and to others if the wearer is infected with covid-19.

Most of us see wearing a mask as a minor inconvenience, but for some, being asked to wear a mask is an overly austere intrusion into our personal liberties, and rather than comply, we should risk death to ourselves and others. If that's not psychosis, I don't know what is.


----------

